# Bigger arms



## peram4996 (Oct 18, 2011)

I have been doing a bit of bodybuilding for the past year, after a break of about 20 years.  my biggest hurdle was building bigger biceps as progress was hardly noticeable.  Until I was a post by a member to do dumbbell crossover curls.  I must say the progress in a short time was mind boggling.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*peram4996* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## RAWS no MORE (Oct 18, 2011)

I like weighted dips  they made a huge diff in my arms.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 19, 2011)

big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 19, 2011)

RAWS no MORE said:


> I like weighted dips  they made a huge diff in my arms.



+1 and chin ups


----------



## flying-dragon (Oct 19, 2011)

+2 ^^^


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!!


----------



## ldyzluvdis06 (Oct 19, 2011)

i love cable crossover curls


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 20, 2011)

welcome. 100lb curls


----------



## brazey (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Oct 20, 2011)

Chin ups!!!!


----------



## unclem (Oct 20, 2011)

your going to grow off anything if you havent touched a weight and give it enough time, after 20 yrs. its not the exercise its the length of time thats causing the growth. WELCOME TO IRONMAG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## eng (Oct 26, 2011)

machines are for pussies. do some deadlifts


----------



## mbottoni69 (Oct 26, 2011)

chin pull ups, lat pull down with the chin up close grip and bent over rows with your palms facing up. all those with your hands in the position of doing a curl will help the biceps grow


----------



## hulkjunior (Oct 27, 2011)

welcome


----------

